# Salt - Bring a machete



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got off a 3 day self-support trip. Flows were awesome, weather was awesome, overgrowth was not awesome. 

Lack of big flows has left a lot of the camps pretty damn overgrown / hard to get to, especially in the lower stretch below Cherry Creek. Plan on doing some hacking to access some of the camps. The camps around **** / Chalk creek are especially bad. 

Also, the put in situation is horrible. The standard put-in is completely overgrown, the "commercial" put-in only has a few points to access the water. The whole 1st camp area reeks of urine. Glad to know my $25/day Apache Permit is going to such good use....  I would recommend using the upper put-in below the falls.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I totally agree with what you said. The camps were super overgrown! We used the put in below Apache falls, nobody there and baptism rapid is really fun too.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

. This is one of the two at camp 1 put in. Need to bring a small chain saw.

We stayed at mile 12 left, Black Jack Wash and **** Creek on my first run almost two weeks ago. Black Jack was not at all obvious when trying to find the far left channel at 1500. The cat tails were thick and the channel was mostly hidden. The second trip we stayed at about mile 8 right (not easily seen, but good camp), mile 24, Cherry Creek and a layover at **** Creek.

Way more willows, tammies and cat tails/cane then from my last trip in '08.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

